# How Far to go with Dental Repairs



## imp (Jan 27, 2016)

About a year ago, I bit off a nice, crisp piece of bacon at the Breakfast Buffet at Edgewater Hotel, and felt pieces of bacon mingled with a bit of maybe something else. hell, I swallowed the stuff, tasted quite good. Then it was I realized, something felt funny up front with my upper incisors (front teeth). Half of one was gone! I knew that tooth had had a filling put in during my teens, and apparently not enough tooth was left to prevent this break-off, as the old family Dentist had told me the porcelain (white) filling materials used in front teeth washed out over the years, 20 years being a good lifespan. Mine lasted 50! No big thing, I've just avoided smiling much or grinning, because the half-tooth gone presents a most hill-billy-like look!

This evening, munching some wonderful dark chocolate, I detected a "hunk" harder than chocolate. Shit, I thought. Well, there it was, a tiny piece of another tooth broken off, this time upper left next to the "eye-tooth". 

What I'm looking for is advice about being 73-1/2 with fairly good (usable) teeth left, should I spend thousands on repairs, likely to croak off before I can pay it all off, or just use what's still working??    imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 27, 2016)

All I can say is...if those two teeth are still "alive" they will start to bother you.   You will have to either have them pulled or do something.  You should see a dentist and find out.  He/she will recommend some things.  Make up your mind then.  Sorry to hear about your two teeth.  Teeth sure are a nuisance sometimes, aren't they.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

I would spend the $ to get those crowned. Exam, xrays, cleaning you're looking at about $3,000 including the crowns.


----------



## imp (Jan 27, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> All I can say is...if those two teeth are still "alive" they will start to bother you.   You will have to either have them pulled or do something.  You should see a dentist find out.  He/she will recommend some things.  Make up your mind then.  Sorry to hear about your two teeth.  *Teeth sure are a nuisance sometimes, aren't they*.



Ain't it the truth. On our honeymoon, 36 years ago, a molar broke off which had been 1/2 filling, actually, the filling broke off. There was a slight tinge of pain as I bit into a steak in Green River, Utah, that evening. Unbelievably, the remains of that tooth are still there, and I chew on it every day. It is horrible in appearance to look at, but still crunches the food. There has never been pain, though lately a dull ache shows up from cold stuff. The usual expectations from such dental "events" have spared me, so far, I know not why. 

I fear dentists more than hardly anyone else. Back in Phoenix, 20 years ago, one of the teen-aged patched up molars hurt like hell, had to go, the dentist sweated around inability to extract the roots for over an hour, stated I will have to go to an oral surgeon. I told him, muffled and gurgled, "You ARE an oral surgeon, drill them out!" Given encouragement, he did, and the result healed up OK. Pulling bad teeth is no laughing matter.   imp


----------



## imp (Jan 27, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> I would spend the $ to get those crowned. Exam, xrays, cleaning you're looking at about $3,000 including the crowns.



It would be nice. Unless Medicare and my Supplemental would cover it, I have no "extra" three-grand hanging around.   imp


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

imp said:


> It would be nice. Unless Medicare and my Supplemental would cover it, I have no "extra" three-grand hanging around.   imp



Nope, sorry, not covered. If you live near a college dental school cost will be much lower but they will want cash up front or credit card. At least get a consultation.
It's a shame to avoid smiling.
Also.....must say situation regarding that molar does not sound good.  Be prepared to hear something about that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

Having been blessed with very good health... I guess I shouldn't complain that I was not blessed with great teeth.  After spending fortunes on root canals, crowns, caps  gum surgery, and STILL suffering pain and abscesses...  I elected for the "final cure"    I now have BEAUTIFUL teeth... very functional... and completely painless.    Still... If you can I would recommend keeping your teeth if you can, because no matter how pretty... dentures are not like real teeth...   Sometimes however, they are a blessing..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Having been blessed with very good health... I guess I shouldn't complain that I was not blessed with great teeth.  After spending fortunes on root canals, crowns, caps  gum surgery, and STILL suffering pain and abscesses...  I elected for the "final cure"    I now have BEAUTIFUL teeth... very functional... and completely painless.    Still... If you can I would recommend keeping your teeth if you can, because no matter how pretty... dentures are not like real teeth...   Sometimes however, they are a blessing..


...Like you I had to bite the bullet (pun intended)..

After 65+ years of dental neglect I had all of my remaining teeth extracted..I finally *HAD* to have the work done when I lost the very two front teeth..

I elected sedation surgery for 4 back teeth and local removal of about 12 remaining teeth..

$8400 and I have upper and lower dentures!! What a pain!!! But you gots to do what you gots to do!!

Good luck imp and get something done!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2016)

Also, if you don’t live close to a college dental school, I’ve recently seen commercials about dental clinics which offer payment plans. One is Aspen Dental Services, and I just checked and see they have clinics in Nevada.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 28, 2016)

I couldn't stand to go around looking snaggle toothed.  Vanity, I guess -- but I figure I've got enough self-image problems as I age and missing teeth is one I just could not contend with.  I'd find a way to get something done, even if I had to put it on a credit card and pay it off for the rest of my life.  I contended with a cane, then two, then a walker, and even a wheelchair for awhile until I could get my hips done and get back on my feet, but missing front teeth, just no.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 28, 2016)

What I'm looking for is advice about being 73-1/2 with fairly good (usable) teeth left, should I spend thousands on repairs, likely to croak off before I can pay it all off, or just use what's still working??    imp[/QUOTE]

I'm in a similar situation...same age, with several older fillings.  I've had a couple break off in the past couple of years, and elected to go for a good crown, rather than having the tooth pulled, etc.  The price of an Implant is quite high, and most people I know who have false teeth seem to be marginally satisfied....having to go back to the dentist every year to get them refitted as their jaws change, etc.  

We have dental insurance, and between the cost of the insurance and the price of a crown...vs., what the insurance covers, the annual "out of pocket" dental bills are fairly reasonable.  I'm sure that I will eventually have to get false teeth, but the longer I can delay that, the better.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2016)

If you can't afford to maintain a good set of teeth (Your own or the ones sitting in a glass on a bedside table.)

You'll have to quit eating.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 28, 2016)

One thing I learned over the decades of dental problems is don't panic if good tooth is above the gum line which should be tooth picked & flossed along with being brushed. As mentioned if the tooth is still alive and there enough left for a crown that's what I would do. Never had good luck with bridges, two teeth next to each other get two crowns. If one portion of a bridge fails you lose both. 

I read now where many say don't bother with root canals, spend money and time on implants right away. Once that tooth is dead unless YOU, not your body protects it you will lose it anyway.

Good Luck


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

Real teeth are a good thing, try to hold on to them as long as possible. The problem is if one or two chip then your bite changes and the surrounding ones start flaking. Have you looked into Care Credit?


----------



## imp (Jan 28, 2016)

*"You'll have to quit eating."

*Of course, one can revert to eating stuff like baby food! Can you imagine a pureed steak? I'd rather not think about it.   imp


----------



## imp (Jan 28, 2016)

*"Have you looked into Care Credit?"


*​I have not, and neither my wife nor I recognize the term I will investigate.  Thanks!   imp​


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2016)

No teeth?  Buy a blender.   Problem solved.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd see if you can get a temporary crown, the kind the dentist has to custom cut to your mouth/tooth. I've had some of those temporary crowns last longer than the real ones especially if they get a good bite mold and check for high spots. The epoxy putties they use tend to be too bulky.

Also eating without teeth equals ice cream, yogurt, peanut butter, rice, apple sauce, protein shakes, hard boiled eggs etc.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2016)

Temporary crown is usually left on for just a few days.

The part I really don't like is when the dentists takes the mold off...the suction is very strong. My dentist teased me once and said "ooops! Your upper teeth came out!"


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 28, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Temporary crown is usually left on for just a few days.
> 
> The part I really don't like is when the dentists takes the mold off...the suction is very strong. My dentist teased me once and said "ooops! Your upper teeth came out!"



I had several of those universal fit tin foil crowns last 1-3 years, especially decades ago because it was frequently 3-6 months in between appointments. I was told now most dentist would rather grind/mold the epoxies than cut, recut the temporary metal crowns. 

Funny you mention the suction taking more than it was supposed to because that's a misnomer about a permanent crown. Because they are not that permanent. I've had a couple removed/lifted for repairs. I've had them pulled off or they use like a super sticky gum/putty.


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a molar that's "fracturing". The dentist said it could last for another week or it could last for another 10 years.  I'm hoping for the 10 years.


----------



## imp (Jan 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> I have a molar that's "fracturing". The dentist said it could last for another week or it could last for another 10 years.  I'm hoping for the 10 years.



Pretty much what happened to me. Half the tooth is gone, still chewing on it, no pain at all except a bit of temperature sensitivity, it broke away in 1979! Unfortunately, that's not the one causing trouble now!   imp


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2016)

imp said:


> Pretty much what happened to me. Half the tooth is gone, still chewing on it, no pain at all except a bit of temperature sensitivity, it broke away in 1979! Unfortunately, that's not the one causing trouble now!   imp



The tooth is still whole.....I guess when he said "fracturing" he meant it was "crazed" - a multitude of tiny cracks.  The thing could shatter, I guess.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

Teeth really suck...agreed?

If I knew photoshop and video's I would love to make a clip of the dentist telling me to open up...and in my face are Callie's choppers. A bit too big for my face but he has gorgeous teeth. We human's need to envy our canine kids.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2016)

Bad teeth leads to other problems..


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 29, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Bad teeth leads to other problems..



Absolutely! For one thing, the older you get the less you will pay attention to proper nutrition and fiber. It's just easier to eat junk food when you have bad teeth.  I would probably do it myself.


----------



## imp (Jan 29, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Absolutely! For one thing, the older you get the less you will pay attention to proper nutrition and fiber. It's just easier to eat junk food when you have bad teeth.  I would probably do it myself.



Ah, you have the option of making wonderful goat-milk cheese and bread! Our big Nubian gave about 2+ quarts daily. My wife backed one or two small loaves of bread every day in our wood-fired cookstove, no electricity or running water available. It was possibly the best year of our lives.   imp


----------

